# Construction journal - big display tank



## NathalieB

Hi all,

I have finished building a new big livingroom viv and would like to share some construction pictures here.

the dimensions of the viv are
211cm wide, 95 cm high, 72 cm deep. ( I don't understand anything about the imperial system  so I let you guys do the conversion  )


the viv was constructed out of concrete form plywood. I have used this material before and liked it very much. Glass was not an option because of the size of the viv and me living on the 3th floor.

first a schematic of the inside of the viv:








the raised part on the left is for a technical compartment that houses the misting installation and all the timers etc. 
it is accessible from the side








the smaler compartment on the front (whole length of the tank) is to create air circulation

the tank can hold a fairly large amount of water. most will be hidden beneath a false bottom with two compartments. one of the compartments will house the pump for the waterfall









so this was the general plan:









and this was the first step to realizing it:


----------



## NathalieB

the plywood planks were glued together with polyurethane glue. Some screws were also put in for strength and to pull the planks together while the glue dried.

afterwards everything got several coats of epoxy to make sure everything was waterproof.

over the plywood skeleton a mdf "casing" was placed because the plywood is difficult to paint.

some pieces of wood were placed in the tank and 2-component pu-foam applied to keep everything in place and to get rid of all the straight edges


















the waterfall was constructed out of pvc-pipes, coverd and filled with the pu-foam

a pane of glass was glued in the side, a stainless steel mesh glued in place between the ventilation compartment and the tank, and some pvc E-profiles placed for the 2 sliding windows


----------



## NathalieB

next step:
everything got a layer of tile glue/grout and epoxy









then a layer of peat+ compactuna (acrylic fortifier?) for the "dry" areas

















the waterfall and pool got another layer of epoxy with sand and peat mixed in


----------



## NathalieB

finally the panes of glass and stainless steel ventilation mesh were installed in the hood.
the misting system (14 nozzles) was installed
lights were installed (2 80Watt t5's + 3 36w PL's for the day, some led-lightning for dusk & dawn)
a lot of fans were installed
- 5 fans blowing air from the bottom into the tank
- 1 fan blowing warm air on to the side-window
- 3 fans blowing hot air out of the light hood. partly into the living room, partly into the bottom compartment to be recycled into the viv

on top of the eggcrate I put a fine plastic mesh. on top of that some treefern pannels so that water can run through to the false bottom.
on top of the treefern pannels I put a mix of peat, treefern fiber, spaghnum, charcoal, leaflitter, orchid bark and clay

planted it and voila:



































































I love bromeliads so I put a lot of them in there. There are also a lot of little ferns and orchids.
The plants are already growing nicely.
I think I might have to add more lights but I haven't had time to measure the actual light-levels yet.

I will post some detailed pictures of the plants soon


----------



## Neontra

Oh-My-God!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Ridiculous. <throws hands in air>


----------



## Mitch

Wow, very awesome! Nice job, but why did you put egg crate over the lights? That'll cut down a lot on how much light is getting into the tank.


----------



## Neontra

By the way this tank is 396.9 gallons, HUGE!


----------



## Youngherp420

Amazing . This is unreal sand so clean


----------



## rvsur

Absolutely Stunning.


----------



## curlykid

super cool! love it. you should definitely put a group of Ameerega Bassleri 'Chrome blue' in there!


----------



## jpstod

What a waste of Space...... 
Imagine how many smaller Tanks you could have instead 

Displays like this on this side of the pond are limited to places like Zoos. 

Fantastic Job


----------



## NathalieB

jpstod said:


> What a waste of Space......
> Imagine how many smaller Tanks you could have instead


I don't have to imagine  there used to be 3 tanks where this tank is now.

I am planning to replace all my small tanks by big ones (but this will still be the biggest)


----------



## NathalieB

Mitch said:


> Wow, very awesome! Nice job, but why did you put egg crate over the lights? That'll cut down a lot on how much light is getting into the tank.


the egg-crate is there to hide the lamps because they are fugly and you look straight into them from the couch.
It is done quite often over here. I have once seen a comparison of light levels with and without the egg-crate and the difference really wasn't that big.
the difference between lamps + reflectors and lamps without reflectors was much bigger. I will try to find the numbers


----------



## NathalieB

thank you all for the kind remarks



Neontra said:


> By the way this tank is 396.9 gallons, HUGE!


thank you for calculating that


----------



## Dizzle21

any plans on inhabitants?


----------



## frogfreak

NathalieB said:


> the dimensions of the viv are
> 211cm wide, 95 cm high, 72 cm deep.


83" wide x 37" high x 28" deep

It looks fantastic, Nathalie!


----------



## GRIMM

This thing is a beast. Man, Id love to build something on this scale for a zoo or somebody with a large home. Great clean work and design!


----------



## skanderson

thanks for the tip on the eggcrate. ive been worrying about the light spill into my room from my new tank. finish carpentry is set for this week so i need to set the top of glass level and the eggcrate could help with that. just for kicks i will measure with and without it with my par meter. almost forgot, the tank looks great keep up with growth shots on it please.


----------



## Julio

Holy crap!! I gotta have u build one for me, great job


----------



## stevenhman

Very nice! Also, we get to see everything from start to finish at one time 

Do you have any frogs in mind to live in this awesome tank?


----------



## moraki

Amazing set up ... great job. Im greatly interested in seeing this thing finished (even though it looks better than mostly completely finished tanks already)

And fyi thats the real purpose of what we refer to as Egg crate, theres a reason its in lighting department at most hardware stores.


----------



## RNKot

ZOMG  May i live in it for a week?!  Really great!


----------



## FrogFever

Wow. That's a great home for a thumbnail or two.


----------



## dendrothusiast

wow this is a beautiful enclosure - it's people like you that inspire me to continue making vivs as large as possible to achieve natural pieces of art like the one you have made. Thank you very much for sharing!!!


----------



## NathalieB

some details of the plants. where possible I have added the names of the plants (please correct me if I am wrong)

marcgravia rektifolia with unknow neoregelia species and 2 unknow orchid species









Vriesea hieroglyphica and Vriesea red chestnut









Vriesea bituminosa









unknown neoregelia and cryptanthus









unknown orchid









peperomia









anubias nana

















some kind of dwarf iris?









another unknow orchid and cryptanthus microglazioui









masdevalia minuta and an unknown migrogramma (bottom)









I think this is an anthurium because it had berries but I am not sure at all. behind it chirita tamiana and I think ficus villosa on the background









Neoregelia amazon and ornithophora radicans









Racinae crispa









pyrrosia serpens









Masdevalia, I don't know which one might be herradurae









microgramma nitidia









microgramma tecta










2 more different species of neoregelia and a fern that hitch-hiked in with one of them. in the background microgramma nitidia and begonia schulzei. in the left corner another anthurium I think. it also had berries. it almost died but is making new leaves so I think it will do fine

















3 orchids aerangis articulata, haraella ordorata and an unknown one (very small, probably some kind of pleurothalis). pyrossia nummularifolia


----------



## frog dude

dude, you have really outdone yourself. BEST VIV EVER!!!!!


P.S. where the heck do you find room for that 400 gallon beast of a tank? And how did you have the time to make it?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

I think this is about the cleanest viv I have seen on here 
So well done and pretty much flawless 

Please shoot a vid of the tank and can you let us know what you plan on putting in here?


----------



## NathalieB

the tank is already inhabited by a pair of salt creeks and a pair of azureus.
I might add one or 2 more azureus if I find some males I like.

please don't turn this in a "don't mix" thread. I have had these specific frogs for years in separate tanks so I can compare their behaviour now and there behaviour when they were on their own and intervene when something is not right. I also have several other tanks with more than 1 species, including a pumilio/tinc mix without any issues. I catch out any froglets as soon as I see them, even when my pumilio's are alone in a tank.
so far they are blissfully ignorant of each other's existence.

The azureus have already started laying again and the salt creeks might have eggs somewhere too since they have been doing their little dance for days.

I tried to make a video of the tank but it isn't that good since the lights have already gone out and te viv is in "dusk" mode. 
I will try to make a better video soon with a better camera and more lights


----------



## NathalieB

the building of this viv actually didn't take that long.

It took a whole summer planning but then the viv was build in a month or so.
It doesn't take that much more time building a big viv compared to the smaller ones. You spend a lot of time waiting till everything dries (epoxy, foam, ...) and that's the same for the small ones. also connecting all the fans and lights takes me at least a whole day, wheter it is a big viv or a tiny one 
It also helps that it is a team effort. it's not just my hobby but also my husband's so we do everything together.

as for room...I wanted an even bigger one but i had to "settle" for this size 
we have a pretty big living space so if you see this viv in place it doesn't even look that big.
I will try to make overview pictures of the living room with the viv tomorrow.


----------



## rsain

Excellent build! I'm very impressed.

Did anyone else spot the Festool (Festo in Europe) tools? I sure did. A mark of excellence. The finest tools for a fine build - you are a craftsman.

- ryan


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

how do you access the fans and the misting lines and whatnot, from the top?
Thanks for the vids btw.

I hope you don't get too much grief for the mixing....I think it's plenty big for all the frogs.
I hope to one day have a rainforest room and there will be all kinds of wildlife in there lol

I love your viv it is one of the best, if not the best i have seen so far.
There is one guy on her tho that actually did make a rainforest room, the entire room he built is a viv but I don't think he ever updated it tho.


----------



## frogface

I've seen lots of nice vivs here but this one had me gasping out loud


----------



## Lbacha

Great display, I'm more of a plant guy myself and this setup is something to make plant enthusiasts drool those are some great orchids and broms you have there.

Len


----------



## bebert

NathalieB said:


> lights were installed (2 80Watt t5's + 3 36w PL's for the day, some led-


Hey nice viv! What is 3 36w pl's ?


----------



## NathalieB

bebert said:


> Hey nice viv! What is 3 36w pl's ?


it's a type of fluorescent lamp


----------



## NathalieB

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> how do you access the fans and the misting lines and whatnot, from the top?


the top has hinges so I can open it completely.
the side pannel is attached with magnets so it can be removed completely to access the "technical area"


----------



## NathalieB

rsain said:


> Did anyone else spot the Festool (Festo in Europe) tools? I sure did. A mark of excellence. The finest tools for a fine build - you are a craftsman.


it's not me who's the craftsman, it's my husband. I don't touch powertools, I'm scared of them 

he also drank the festool kool-aid  Although I have to admit it is all very well thought-out and all the tools work nicely together. He has build me some very nice things with his toys so I am certainly not complaining


----------



## Peakone

Thats famazing! Can i move to your place? 

Seriously thats just gorgeous and it seems so easy to be done the way you describes it, but im quite sure it is not 

I definitely wanna see more from you, keep it up!


----------



## NathalieB

I tried making a better video with all the lights on but it isn't that great as I shot through the glass again so there's a lot of reflection





while i was filming I caught my salt creek pair laying eggs.





in the end the female just staid there, sitting on her eggs for half an hour and then the battery of my camera went dead so i don't have a picture of the eggs yet. will take a picture when the batteries are charged


----------



## dendrothusiast

NathalieB said:


> [/img]
> 
> masdevalia minuta and an unknown migrogramma (bottom)


I have this fern as Microgramma heterophylla
. It looks very very similar to mine and grows very fast


----------



## JMD

That's ridiculous! Awesome craftsmanship, it really looks like it belongs in a zoo display.


----------



## mordoria

That's a serious tank. I love the layout. Also, no one mentioned how amazing your house it too.


----------



## MzFroggie

W.o.w.!!!!!!


----------



## frogfreak

Is there any special considerations with a viv that size and feeding?


----------



## frogface

Great videos! You get lost in a fantasy while watching these beautiful frogs laying their eggs. They you hear sirens in the background, bringing you back to reality of our life.


----------



## wimvanvelzen

Ah, that looks very very well indeed!


----------



## NathalieB

here's a picture of the eggs they laid. nice of them to put them there where I can follow progress








as a bonus my escudos got jealous of the attention the salt creeks were getting and decide to also place a clutch in plain sight


----------



## NathalieB

here's a picture of the terrarium with the side taken off to access the technical area.










as you can see the technical area is a big mess right now because I need a lot of timers and adapters for the fans.

I hope to replace all this with some custom-made terrarium control. I am playing with an arduino and a lot of goodies like temp and humidity sensors but haven't had much time so it will be a while until I can start testing stuff.


----------



## NathalieB

and some more pictures of the terrarium from a distance so you can see how it fits in our livingroom.
first 3 are with all the lights on
























and these ones are with the low-level dusk/dawn lights on


----------



## NathalieB

some more random pictures of the tank with all the lights on


----------



## NathalieB

and some more in dusk/dawn mode


----------



## ritersofly

A great addition to an already stylish living space... I'm sure you love having guests come over and drool over the viv! awesome!


----------



## drutt

Outstanding...really nice..


----------



## jpstod

A shame you could not do a Floor to ceiling Cage incorporating the Sky Light into the Tank.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

is it weird that I'm turned on a little


----------



## skanderson

i found it funny that i love everything about the viv and hate everything else about the room. im more of an arts and crafts fan. but again the viv is perfect love everything in there.


----------



## jpstod

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> is it weird that I'm turned on a little


yes it is weird


----------



## RNKot

Magnifique!


----------



## frog dude

wow, the white walls and red chairs and couches in the living room does look really nice with the vivarium from the stairs.


----------



## motydesign

curious how long did this take you from start to finish?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

motydesign said:


> curious how long did this take you from start to finish?





NathalieB said:


> the building of this viv actually didn't take that long.
> 
> It took a whole summer planning but then the viv was build in a month or so.
> It doesn't take that much more time building a big viv compared to the smaller ones. You spend a lot of time waiting till everything dries (epoxy, foam, ...) and that's the same for the small ones. also connecting all the fans and lights takes me at least a whole day, wheter it is a big viv or a tiny one
> It also helps that it is a team effort. it's not just my hobby but also my husband's so we do everything together.
> 
> as for room...I wanted an even bigger one but i had to "settle" for this size
> we have a pretty big living space so if you see this viv in place it doesn't even look that big.
> I will try to make overview pictures of the living room with the viv tomorrow.


she done explained that but here it is since you missed it


----------



## motydesign

Yup so she did. Hmmm


----------



## insaneglitchx

Wow, it's like you cut a stole a chunk from a rainforest and put it in your house!


----------



## eos

That's amazing. Great job all around!


----------



## NathalieB

everything is growing in nicely, all the plants seem to like where they are and moss is starting to cover the walls and some of the wood. 
so time for some update pictures:


----------



## Azriel

What a beautiful vivarium, and I love the style of your living room too!


----------



## Ulisesfrb

This is completely insane :O Great job, makes me wish I was a frog living in it


----------



## Julio

Always stunning to see!!

Are there any other frogs in the viv beside azure us and how manny frogs total do u have in there?


----------



## Micro

How about a group of 30 Leucs!


----------



## FIT BMX

That's a super looking tank!!!!


----------



## ynotnad

NathalieB this is a stunning piece of craftsmanship and layout design. Your husband did a amazing job building the tank and you have to love his choice in wood working tools (Festool makes top quality tools-just starting to upgrade my wood shop to them a little at a time). Your layout flows perfect with the tank size as your are not drawn to any one particular part of the tank but the entire tank it's self. (At least for me)

I have just started looking into the arduino hardware and software and I was wondering if you seen any issues with using the T5-HO's or are you planning on converting your lighting down the road to more LED lighting. 

Thank you again for sharing your absolutely stunning tank here with us.

Tony


----------



## ghutch0203

Great looking tank! I really like the way its set up. What is the little red frog?


----------



## GloriaRae

Wow, I just don't have enough words...! Well, I do but they are all about how jealous I am. 

I would love to see a pic of the outside of your home and a complete video of your living space. I don't mean to sound creepy but you have an awesome home. Just a beautiful viv and room. LOVE IT!! 

Thanks for sharing,
Gloria Rae


----------



## Noort

I absolutely love it!! 

The brom's are beautifully positioned - al the leafpatterns complimenting the neightbouring ones.
I'll never be able to match this in design or execution/styling: it's mindboggling good!

Plze adopt me!!  (or at least parent my tankdesign)


----------



## NathalieB

ynotnad said:


> I have just started looking into the arduino hardware and software and I was wondering if you seen any issues with using the T5-HO's or are you planning on converting your lighting down the road to more LED lighting.


Tony, I haven't made any progress in my research or implementation of an arduino system.
I think I am sticking to the T5's. I am using leds for the dusk/dawn lightning and I have done some tests with led's before, but for now I don't feel they are suitable as the main light-source on a display tank (great for grow-out tanks though).


----------



## NathalieB

ghutch0203 said:


> What is the little red frog?


it's a pumilio Salt Creek. 
We have discovered at least 3 froglets and I think there are more


----------



## enfinite5

Holy BALLS!!!!! this thing is amazing!! Great work, your frogs must love it!


----------



## alivetheycried

wow!!  looks amazing, what u puttin in there?


----------



## LarryLee

from a newbie I only have one thing to say...... Show off..........
very nice...
larry


----------



## MrMonterrubio

Any updates?


----------



## Devil frog

I had a 220 gal tank once that I thought about converting into a viv but I sold it. Looking at your progress with the size you have only gives me and insight on how mine might have looked. Your creativity is SOOOO impresive with everything from the layout, design, lighting, water system to the finished outcome. Very impressive and hope to see more updated pics soon!


----------



## RNKot

How it's going? What about an update?


----------



## Peakone

I demand for an update!


----------



## ds51

NathalieB said:


> finally the panes of glass and stainless steel ventilation mesh were installed in the hood.
> the misting system (14 nozzles) was installed
> lights were installed (2 80Watt t5's + 3 36w PL's for the day, some led-lightning for dusk & dawn)
> a lot of fans were installed
> - 5 fans blowing air from the bottom into the tank
> - 1 fan blowing warm air on to the side-window
> - 3 fans blowing hot air out of the light hood. partly into the living room, partly into the bottom compartment to be recycled into the viv
> 
> on top of the eggcrate I put a fine plastic mesh. on top of that some treefern pannels so that water can run through to the false bottom.
> on top of the treefern pannels I put a mix of peat, treefern fiber, spaghnum, charcoal, leaflitter, orchid bark and clay
> 
> planted it and voila:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love bromeliads so I put a lot of them in there. There are also a lot of little ferns and orchids.
> The plants are already growing nicely.
> I think I might have to add more lights but I haven't had time to measure the actual light-levels yet.
> 
> I will post some detailed pictures of the plants soon


would love to see what this look like now any update photos


----------



## Tijl

This is the most beautifull vivarium ever.


----------



## Mohawk_reefer

Hello  that build is gob smackingly good haha excellent choice of plants and frogs too 😀


----------

